# In the middle of a separation



## perserverance (Jan 4, 2013)

I just don't know what to think. She comes over two days ago and gives me a hug followed by the most intense kissing we've ever had. Then she left. Yesterday she came over a half hour before I needed to leave for work and did the same thing to me followed by the most intense sex we have ever had. Then I left. I was late for work. I tried to talk to her today about it because I am really confused. I asked her what it was that we did yesterday. She didn't have an answer. Me being the most clueless person continued prying. I asked her if it was love or lust. She said it was a little bit of both. Has anyone else ever been put into this sort of situation before? If so, I could use some advice.

I haven't exactly been dealing with this separation too well. Is she messing with my mind.


----------



## ImaBasketcase (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't know your whole story, but this sounds pretty common to me. I don't think your wife is intentionally messing with your mind. She is probably confused, just like you are.

Google "hysterical bonding." I don't think it's unusual for couples to have really intense physical relations during a separation. It happened to me -- some of the best sex of our entire 10-year marriage happened during the early stages of our separation. I think it's because emotions are really heightened. And for some spouses, it can be a way of hanging on to something they might be soon letting go of. Or maybe it's a way of trying to sort out some really confusing feelings. 

Is it a sign of reconciliation? I don't know. Reconciliation didn't happen in my case, despite our hysterical bonding. I guess it depends on the couple.


----------

